# Frosty and Rudolph Donuts



## MrsLMB (Dec 3, 2013)

Not my recipe .. found elsewhere but way to cute not to share here






​RUDOLPH:​
　 
　chocolate mini donuts
　broken pretzels
　gel (icing) tube
　red M&M
FROSTY:
　　mini powdered donuts
　black food gel (or food pen)
　
jelly beans -orange for nose, other colors for buttonsfruit roll-up
　wooden skewers 

For Rudolph the red nose reindeer: 

Insert broken pretzel sticks as antlers in a mini chocolate donut, dot with white gel icing for eyes and I placed a red M&M (peanut) as the nose 

For Frosty the Snowman:

Skewer your donuts carefully with adult help for the little ones.
Insert jelly beans in the donut hole as buttons 
Using black gel dot eyes and mouth
Add a scarf with fruit roll-ups


----------



## Addie (Dec 4, 2013)

*Goodies For The Kiddies*

Since this is the season we love to bake for the g'kids, perhaps we can post leads to sites that have child friendly or easy to do food crafts for us old folks.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 14, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## cave76 (Dec 14, 2013)

MrsLMB------ cute ideas. But since I live in one of the two cities where VooDoo Donuts  have a store---- I let them do the decorating.

Voodoo Doughnut - The Magic is in the Hole!!!

(I have to warn people that there is one X-rated donut at that link and I''m unable to delete it.)

My favorite is the Bacon Maple Bar doughnut.
Raised yeast doughnut with maple frosting and bacon on top!

That link might give people some ideas of decorating their donuts, Christmas or no Christmas.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 14, 2013)

When I lived in Beaverton we used to make the trip to Voo Doo periodically .. they have really good - and fun - donuts


----------

